# Bay meet?



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Whats up guys, just wanted to make a suggestion for a meet. It seems like there is an equal amount of peeps in Sac and Frisco, so I was just going to suggest a Lake berryessa drive. I dont know how many of you have been there, but it is a great mountain road, lots of corners and the like. I wouldnt suggest speeding though as it is heavily patrolled due to the local crotch rocket owners love of the road. Anyway If anyone is interested let me know and I will come up with a meeting spot and time in a centralized location for everyone, it is about an hour to the end of the lake road (or as far as we would go), but there is a good spot to stop and BBQ there if anyone has a grill I will throw down on some grub. Also if anyone gets a little crazy there is plenty of cliffs to jump off of there to, up to about 95 feet. I've done it, crazy, wont do it again. Anyways let me know, I already have a potential meeting place in mind. I was thinking of saturday the 28th around noon or so. Let me know
peace
trace


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Where is this place again? Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*nice spot*

well if my friend does not call me to go cart racing i am down. i have been wanting to go there again(went 2 years ago, there is a history there with my friend Luis, myself and a highway patrol guy we "encountered". lets just say the SE-R hauled ass that day and rescued us)

jr


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll try and get some norcal altimas on this.


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Alrighy peoples this would be tommorow if anyone is interested post now or forever hold your peace, you can call me @7075922608 if you are interested, probably not a good idea for me to put my # here but F*** it, let me know


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Alright I doubt anyone will show, but here is directions just in case...... 
From Sacramento....Take I80 west until you get to vacaville. You will see the 505 signs. Take the exit past 505 it is E monte Vista. The exit splits with one side going straight, the other is a sharp right, take the sharp right. You will come to a stop after taking this sharp right. Go left. You will go through the first light, at the second light you will see a wendys on the right on the corner. Go left across I 80. At the next light go left again and you will see petco, chevys and Jack. I will be there at 130 pm. If you are interested be there on time. Any direction probs call me.

From SF and anywhere west of Vacaville. 
Take I80 east and get off at the allison drive exit. Go straight through the light and you will see petco and chevys on the left. we will meet there if you are interested. If you get lost call 

hope to see at least a few of you
trace


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i will try to make it cause i really wanna c your car, but i have to do something in the morning that may take up a lot of time. again i have to drive someone somewhere and hope it does not take me too long like it did fo rthe sac install day

jr


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

since I dont really have any replies yet we could move it back a little if you want superblack


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Anyone coming?? If so bring friends with whatever kind of cars, I could care less, just wanna meet some people and roll out


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Maybe if we could move this down a little more...i'm still workin on the ride, working, and getting ready for the car show in Irvine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*Bay meet......*

There is an Bay Area all car meet in Fremont Oct 12th. here is the link and review it. Maybe folks from Sac can meet with the Bay Area folks and roll to this meet. Any replies and opinions would be appreciated.

da link: http://www.pdc-crew.com/forums/viewtopic.php?topic=272&forum=3


Q in Sac.


----------



## seneb (Aug 19, 2002)

qinsac - where in sac do you live? i am near chevy's on the garden hwy. i might be interested in heading to the meet on the 12th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*Where u live.....*



seneb said:


> *qinsac - where in sac do you live? i am near chevy's on the garden hwy. i might be interested in heading to the meet on the 12th. *


I live in South Sac, drop me an e-mail @ [email protected]. Maybe we can hook up. out.

Q in Sac


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I live in sac too. Off watt and Keifer. Not far from Hwy 50. When we gonna do this??


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn guys, sorry I havnt been keeping up with the thread that I started, as always I never know where I am gonna be at tommorow. I left on the third and just got back to cali a few hours ago. If anyone is still interested in doing this let me know
later
Trace


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

trace said:


> *Damn guys, sorry I havnt been keeping up with the thread that I started, as always I never know where I am gonna be at tommorow. I left on the third and just got back to cali a few hours ago. If anyone is still interested in doing this let me know
> later
> Trace *


Drop me a PM and lets see what happens.

Q in Sac


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

still interested. just passed smog this morning so i have to put my headers back on. 

jr


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Let me know when you all can do it and we will plan on it
later


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

*Bay meet......*

The Altimas.net group is planning on a meet mid Nov. in Central Cali (San Luis Obispo). So I'm down with that. All the details have not been finailized. Here's the thread:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=770564#post770564 

You might send a PM to the orignator and see where are they going to meet at. Let me know what you guys want to do. late


Q in Sac


----------

